# Memes.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You may have noticed that our Memes thread was deleted by our Canadian ownership. And we also got a warning about racist posts and hate content.

I don't ever recall a single meme that was posted that I recall as being racist. I could have missed one as I don't watch everything like a hawk. If I missed a racist post, I apologize as I would have deleted it.

I did post a few memes making light of the Canadian Prime Minister and this could have been what the warning was about. I am not sure, but I am fully aware now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I am making this post so it will show back up as a future memory on my timeline:
Today is last full day President Donald J. Trump will be in office.Gasoline is currently $2.15 per gallon. Interest rates are 2.25 percent for a 30 year mortgage. The stock market closed at 30829.40 though we have been fighting COVID for 11 months. Our GDP growth for the 3rd Qtr was 33.1 percent. We had the best economy ever until COVID and it is recovering well. We have not had any new wars or conflicts in the last 4 years. North Korea has been under control and has not been testing any missiles. ISIS has not been heard from for over 3 years. The housing market is the strongest it has been in years. Homes have appreciated at an unbelievable rate and sell well. And let's not forget that peace deals in the Middle East were signed by 4 countries-unprecedented!
Unemployment sits at 6.7% in spite of COVID.
#Biden takes over on 1-20-21. Let's see how this will work out.
THIS WILL BE SOMETHING TO WATCH....
PLEASE DO NOT MAKE THIS INTO A DEBATE!
Copy and share..if you would like.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

In order to solve a problem, you must first be able to discuss the problem. I feel that censorship means that one side (the one doing the censoring) does not have a valid counterpoint and is unable to refute what is being said. The same can be said about trying to shout down the discussion by calling the other person racist, xenophobic, homophobic, etc.

I've had my mind changed by someone who could present their viewpoint in a deliberate, rational way. It's never been changed by someone shouting at me or calling me names.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I am making this post so it will show back up as a future memory on my timeline:
> Today is last full day President Donald J. Trump will be in office.Gasoline is currently $2.15 per gallon. Interest rates are 2.25 percent for a 30 year mortgage. The stock market closed at 30829.40 though we have been fighting COVID for 11 months. Our GDP growth for the 3rd Qtr was 33.1 percent. We had the best economy ever until COVID and it is recovering well. We have not had any new wars or conflicts in the last 4 years. North Korea has been under control and has not been testing any missiles. ISIS has not been heard from for over 3 years. The housing market is the strongest it has been in years. Homes have appreciated at an unbelievable rate and sell well. And let's not forget that peace deals in the Middle East were signed by 4 countries-unprecedented!
> Unemployment sits at 6.7% in spite of COVID.
> #Biden takes over on 1-20-21. Let's see how this will work out.
> ...


Seems like we might have less troops in the Middle East too?? Can't seem to find the number right now.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

With the media and the deep state covering for Biden, it doesn't matter what he does wrong.

Now that they own the national election apparatus, you'll never see another non-Democrat president. 
For now, its one party rule for a long time. 
I wouldn't be surprised if they miniaturized the congressional election steals so they could win more house seats.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike We all make fun or worse of our Prime Minister. If it was deleted for that then screw them.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Eh. Follow the money. Always the **** money.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Eh. Follow the money. Always the **** money.


Always and forever.....greed consumes us.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

more censorship


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

and a bit more censorship


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Keystone XL


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The harsh reality is that the only real answer to our energy needs is nuclear!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> The harsh reality is that the only real answer to our energy needs is nuclear!


Yep. A lot of the coal fired power plants have been shut down in the past twenty years, a combination of onerous regulations and cheap natural gas. Westinghouse designed a new generation nuclear reactor (AP1000). China recently certified their fourth AP1000 unit for commercial operation while here in the United States, we started building three. Construction of one unit in South Carolina was stopped at about 50% complete. The two units in Georgia are still under construction, although they are years behind schedule and billions over budget.


Coal is being regulated out of business.
Natural gas will be priced out of reach once the "zero carbon" idiots under Biden take charge.
A lot of our nuclear fleet is approaching the fifty year mark of operations and soon must be shut down. However, we cannot seem to build their replacement due to all the NRC regulatory bullcrap.
Wind is not practical for many areas of the country.
Solar is an option, but you need storage capacity to make it work. No one has come up with a viable "utility scale" storage solution as of yet.

Mumblin', Bumblin' Joe Biden just re-upped the United States in the Paris Climate Treaty. Look for things to get a lot worse.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Another thought!

Where is the power to charge all these electric vehicles, that are going to replace the internal combustion powered vehicles, going to come from??


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Another thought!
> 
> Where is the power to charge all these electric vehicles, that are going to replace the internal combustion powered vehicles, going to come from??


Come on Sheep, magic just like the extra that's need to charge those vehicles up (and maybe free and the Gov't will pay for those charging stations too). 

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Some just aren't good chess players, just can't see further than the next move!   

Sorta like milk comes from the grocery store!  No clue about how it gets there!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Gonna be kinda interesting to see how GM makes out with their plan to be all electric by 2025!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Gonna be kinda interesting to see how GM makes out with their plan to be all electric by 2025!


Wasn't it 2035? Surely......they are just riding the wave, they've perfected that at Government Motors. They are "too big to fail" after all......maybe they can finally pay back their TARP funds with this new found marketing scheme....no, they're just in it for the "free" money.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Gonna be kinda interesting to see how GM makes out with their plan to be all electric by 2025!


Southern Company (GA Power, Alabama Power, Mississippi Power) announced they would be "net zero" carbon emissions by 2050. Problem is, solar power needs storage, which hasn't been developed on a utility scale yet. Southern has been researching "carbon capture" technology, which hasn't been implemented on large scale generating units yet. The only realistic answer is nuclear. Southern is trying to build the first two new nuclear units in over thirty years. They began building in 2010, they are years behind schedule and billions over budget. The NRC has almost regulated nuclear out of business.

Like GM, this is a political ploy. You notice, they always push the deadlines out 15, 20, 25 years or more. Long after the current management is gone. Smoke and mirrors. Oldest trick in the book.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

After watching video that Mike posted, I though this was almost appropriate type of mask to get. I smeared up one word, so you have to have your own imagination I'm afraid. Hope it passes the mustard. 





  








Horse 2




__
r82230


__
Feb 2, 2021








Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably the best photoshop I have seen.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cartoon from local paper, about Executive Orders.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)




----------

